# Video: How to clean your pad on the fly



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Video: **How to clean your pad on the fly*

Here's a technique I've been showing for years on how to clean your pad quickly so you can get back to buffing out your car.

*How to clean your pad on the fly* 





:thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for that


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Hasan1 said:


> Thanks for that


This topic is probably the most commonly asked for area of help when it comes to detailing cars using a PC style polisher.


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Sorry if this was mentioned in the video but do you need to prime the pad again after its been cleaned lime this or just put a few blobs on the pad again and away you go!?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i wouldnt personally as all your doing is removing the excess product to stopp the pad clogging up , the pad would still be primed after this type of clean so just continue to add product as you would usually (3-4 drops)


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

CTR De said:


> i wouldnt personally as all your doing is removing the excess product to stopp the pad clogging up , the pad would still be primed after this type of clean so just continue to add product as you would usually (3-4 drops)


That's what I do.

I've seen people *try* to make the case to prime a pad after each time you clean it and while I agree this might *100% Maximize Efficiency*.... it sure would make buffing out an entire car take a heck of a lot longer than it already takes.


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks good


----------

